# Choosing a smartphone



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm in the market for a new phone and I'm thinking of going with a smartphone. Its either going to be the Iphone or the droid. Would like to hear what everyone else has and how its working for them. I would also like to hear what apps are worth getting. Thanks.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Had both. Get the Droid and don't look back. There are a bunch of different Droid platforms... I have the Droid Incredible II and am amazed at it's capabilities. Apple makes a good product too, but I would only consider one if the rest of my gadgets were also Apple.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Got a Motorola Droid3 and have been happy. I still like an actual keyboard instead of just a touch screen.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a motorola droid pro and couldn't be happier with it. Works great and there are tons of free apps.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I also use a Droid Pro. Only thing I don't like is that Android doesn't play nice with our company email server.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have the LG Spectrum and so far it has been a good phone. The best app so far I think is one called Strelok, a ballistic program that works very well and is free. Also 8MP camera and full HD video.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

There's a good reason everything gets compared to the iPhone. Combination of an iPad, iPhone, Apple TV, and iTunes Match is a beautiful thing. Everything I have is automatically synced to everything else, and with the Apple TV anything on the iPhone or iPad screen can be transmitted through the TV and surround system.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have the Droid thunderbolt, nice phone but battery life sucks, I wish I would have went with one slightly smaller with a better battery.


----------



## SD-fowler (Jan 19, 2012)

I have the original Droid X. Alot of glitches, and the battery sucks. Will be upgrading to the Iphone this summer when my plan is up.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I got the Droid Razr about 3 months ago and like it a lot. I spend a lot of time on my phone for work, and have had days where the battery only lasts to about 4:00, and a majority of use is purely talk time. It ticked me off that I didn't research a little bit, because either the day I ordered mine or a day or two later the Droid Razr Maxx came out with extended battery life, kind of a joke.

I work in a construction related field and have had no issues with dust, water, vibration, or cracking due to dropping. The Kevlar backplate is just a gimmick to make it sound hardcore, but the Gorilla Glass screen has held up nicely.
Only thing about the Razr that scares me(and I haven't looked into this too much) is consumers cannot replace the battery in them.

There are a lot of complaints on on battery life of the droid Razr, but many times I can easily make it til bedtime with 20-30 phone calls, 30-40 texts, and say an hour of GPS use and an hour of web surfing. I guess the people who complain about the battery life have a little too much time to surf Spacebook during the day.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Only women use touch screens


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Get something with the droid OS on it. I have a Samsung and I am not happy but Samsung is Korean for stupid americans. If you have trouble operating a computer get an Iphone.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

DroidX2 from Verizon.Very happy with it.Will have the Razr as soon as we get 4G coverage around here.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. Thought about it a bit more and decided I'd rather spend the $360 a year extra I'd be spending on data for the phone on gas for gas for hunting instead. Ended up going with a casio ravien, seems like a solid phone.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Good man!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Longshot said:


> I have the LG Spectrum and so far it has been a good phone. The best app so far I think is one called Strelok, a ballistic program that works very well and is free. Also 8MP camera and full HD video.


strelok is awsome


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

iPhone is where its at....most user friendly phone ive ever had


----------

